# Ancient Gold Treasure Discovered



## lazersteve (Sep 25, 2009)

Check out this article:

Treasure Find

He was using a metal detector in his friend's pasture!

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Sep 25, 2009)

Niiice


----------

